
China’s social credit system doesn’t exist – at least not yet - culturedsystems
https://foreignpolicy.com/2018/11/16/chinas-orwellian-social-credit-score-isnt-real/
======
adinobro
Be aware that China doesn't have a national police check or a credit check
system either private or public.

Imagine trying to rent a house or get a loan without a credit check or police
check.

The social credit system is basically a police check and a credit check
combined. A bunch of other groups and companies are trying to add extra things
to it (smoking on the bullet trains) basically the same as public interest
groups in every county. Some will probably succeed but 80 to 90% of it just a
combination of:

    
    
      1. A Credit Check
      2. A police Check
      3. A no-fly list
    

If this is Orwellian then every western country is already miles ahead of
them.

~~~
NeedMoreTea
> Imagine trying to rent a house or get a loan without a credit check or
> police check.

You mean like how it usually is? (UK)

None of the places I've rented ever required a credit check. That includes a
couple relatively recently when I was briefly nomadic thanks to recession.
When I was a landlord for a few years I did not credit check. I've only rented
once in the South East, perhaps it's different for letting agencies and
landlords down there.

Police check? For what? Only potential employers can ask for a criminal record
check, and only some of those are allowed fuller details.

Loans check credit history, for sure, but before loans were _pushed_ credit
checks were not a thing. You had to rely on the local bank manager, who would
usually try and dissuade you from borrowing too much. Quite the reverse of
what we have now.

So perhaps all Western nations are not as far ahead as you appear to believe.

------
jstanley
The problem with this is a shifting of the "Overton window": it's not quite as
bad as it could possibly be, so it's fine.

We should be careful not to let the frog boil.

~~~
simion314
I still prefer to read the actual facts about China and not exaggerations
otherwise we look as fools if we debate with false arguments or examples.

~~~
ngcc_hk
True matter.

But is the fact already available and the trend is ... ok or not ok. If they
gas a few people and is that ok?

Is it ok to kick you out from the whole train system ... or should this be
done via a legal system and you ... Really what fact you need ...

~~~
simion314
>Really what fact you need ...

The real fact, though we probably see the repeat of what happened after 9/11
when we were told that X had chemical/nuclear weapons when this was completely
false not even an exaggeration.

If China does X then report X not X^2

------
jyz
Peter Thiel said it in 0 to 1: China is one of those countries where it looks
scary powerful from a foreigner’s perspective, but on the inside, people are
panicking and really have no idea what they are doing most of the time.
There’s this illusion of efficiency and order whereas the reality is inside
China it is just as chaotic as any other country.

------
viraptor
Flagged for completely misleading title. s/isn't real/isn't fully implemented
yet, but on the right course the 2020 and let us describe all the existing
elements/

I expected better from an FP article.

------
huffmsa
The delivery date is 2020. It's not 2020, yet.

------
ngcc_hk
Not now; chinese great e-wall is also started from a humble beginnings.

You start with ... we do not care ... then ...

There is no debate here. Any non-democratic society or even democratic one
with no effective oversight ... or even with effective oversight shall not
classify its citizen like this.

------
zeeed
operative sentence: [the system is not real], or at least not yet

------
faragon
"Misconception". Isn't real, yet.

